# Commencal Absolut SX



## MaxShred (Sep 8, 2008)

Just threw up a few pictures of the new Absolut SX slopestyle bike over on the Commencal forum. So stoked.


----------



## TaRd (Jul 6, 2009)

That is an awesome looking bike


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

I need to go change my pants....


----------

